# Meet and Greet Casualties



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I know that there have been a couple of lists made but I figured by now everybody has had a chance to inspect their bikes and look for anything they might have missed...So I figured I would start this thread so all of us that went to the ride could list our mishaps...

I ripped the Lower A-arm Guard off of the rear left side...$25.00 I figured I got off pretty good

JLC Performance locked up his Transmission...$Alot Sorry Man


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Spark plug, plug wire, boot clamp, and rear plastic brush guard. Not bad at all.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Torn CV Boot


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think I came out ok, other than my *** is covered in ant bites from sittin on steves trailer....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

1 shredded belt. Thanks, jon, for the replacement.










i also left with a new tick/rattle.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no prob.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Exhaust swamped mine. 80 bucks and a few hours changing fluids.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Both front axles, more $$ than I have to spend right now. Going fishing out of Venice in 2 weeks and that's going to cost me a grand.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

:scared1: Brute went belly up, not sure of $$$ yet..... lol

not gonna be Good though!!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Bent tie rod, tie rod end came out, boot cam off now rear axle clicking, still no 4wd


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

codyh said:


> Bent tie rod, tie rod end came out, boot cam off now rear axle clicking, still no 4wd


I didnt even know you were there...............? :nutkick:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Broke belt for me $40 thanks dale 

Swamped 300 from running extremely rich 

Jon what about your radiator cap? I knew you was gonna yet to let it slide through the cracks. For anybody who loses a radiator cap any auto parts store should have one. We got that one from car quest.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... I actually forgot... 

I have the box at home ill look tonight and post the part # for it :rockn: And a BIG thanks to ya'll for finding it, if you hadnt Id have been forced to ride in the *** waggon w/ those 2... well, girls...  and the jello shots...

who would have had fun doin that?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Cody, I asked around for you but everyone kept telling me you had just left, or yours was broke and you were riding with someone else. I brought my actuator just for your bike.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well mine looked ok when i was washing it need to replace rear seal and got like a 100 mosquito bites


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

im sorry man, i talked to wood butcher, RDWD, Drillers, just for a little bit, but everytime we were riding, yall werent or the other way around


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

broke rear outter cv, rear oil seal dripin now . got home and fliped it off the 3ft high mantiance rack onto ridin mower and tore up backrest ,also a cut foot that is now infected.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

infected **** it son...


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea i cut it on something in the creek and with all that ditch mud hettin mashed in it , well u know the outcome


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Shoot man that sucks, better throw some neosporin on that paw.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Butcher I wish u had said something, I packed appropriate measures for that, by the name of mecurochrome. Lol 
Its the legal version of iodine/methiolate


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

My VDI laid down on me. Just quite working riding along a trail. Luckily i had the stock ECU with me.

Got home and hooked it up and it runs fine.Not sure what happened but it could be reading the temp sensor wrong.Lyle is working on a new program for me.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I hope you get that thing straightned out Metal Man


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Me too. Works great 90% of the time. Its the other 10% we need to get straightened out.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Right front axle and Diff seal . I packed enough mud in the front diff to pump out of the vent line !!!! So there is no tellin what i messed up ,I am in Rome GA workin on football field ...I never even washed mine off:haha:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

One of the guys I'm fishing with in a couple of weeks lives in Rome Ga


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I broke front left axel and just ripped it out and continued riding. Through the serpent that is... front Diff still good for now but I prolly didnt prolong her life. Got replacement Gorilla Axles from AAndry


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> One of the guys I'm fishing with in a couple of weeks lives in Rome Ga


Small world huh... I am here doing the football field at Shorter College


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Don't worry hondarecoveryman I've been so busy since I got back that I haven't even been home while it is daylight to wash it. Im a little afraid of what I will find when I do.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

At first I was really sad that I couldn't be part of the weekend....crap...now that I read all this I'm glad I didn't go. I don't have the time, money or knowledge to do the extensive repairs that you guys need. Now next year however......


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

That's right BigD...Start savin' for spare parts now


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dam sounds like a good time, hopefully I'll be there next year.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

jctgumby said:


> That's right BigD...Start savin' for spare parts now


Let's see, so far it's been new tires, brakes, speed-o, pull-start cable...minor stuff.

This winter a rebuild is hopefully in the works. Get it re-welded so I can use the electric start again. Dang I hate having to yank the cord after fighting to get out of the mud.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

....oh and of course, adjust that canooter valve :haha:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Dug this thread up from a while back.......

So lets hear it.....who made the list *this year?????:34:*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My steering stem bushing disintegrated but luckily someone had an old shock we pulled the rubber bushing out of it & I cut it in half & greased it & put it in there. It held up well. Got some water in my cvt twice, apparently it isn't sealed well at the top.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

glad yall didnt have to many casualities like we did.. filthy went threw 1 hole and started into another and died and never started again .. and last night late i shredded a belt trying my new tires out .. but i cant complain 320 mile on the orginal belt from factory .. and i think notorious fan stopped working after i left this morning


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

My bike died on me Saturday evening when I stood it up in the pond, and I was not able to get it back started till this morning... Don't even know what happened to tell you the truth... I know that I was way, way, way, to rich all of the sudden. I took out the MSD, changed the oil, there was actually gas in my oil, new plugs, and finally got her to fire up... Rode today....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

badazz same thing happened to me awhile back i kept fouling plugs being to rich, it got to the point where i couldnt leave one in for 15 seconds without it fouling out. but i also had more issues then just that.....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> glad yall didnt have to many casualities like we did.. filthy went threw 1 hole and started into another and died and never started again .. and last night late i shredded a belt trying my new tires out .. but i cant complain 320 mile on the orginal belt from factory .. and i think notorious fan stopped working after i left this morning


Yeah I've got it stripped down to just about nothing right now. Found several lil quirks with wires and fixed everything I've found so far. Havnt tried yet to start it, just been lettin the battery sit on charge. Re-wired the fan and added a inline fuse to it. Will try to fire it up in the morning when I get up and if nothing happens then :nutkick:.....this is how its gonna feel lol.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i think when the roll over triggered something else happened i would have something in those cylinders just in case to for those rings


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Put Marvel Mystery Oil down them as soon as we got home today.... gonna let em sit over night and soak and start tomorrow


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Hope everything works out to the good for ya buddy!! And walker, didn't i give you a spare belt when you got the lift from me??


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

no !!!!!!!! you forgot to give it to me ... but i got another oem on stand by


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Let us know the outcome. Will help in any way possible.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

walker said:


> no !!!!!!!! You forgot to give it to me ... But i got another oem on stand by


 well, i have no idea where it is now then.....lol.:33: Jubal still has my yellow secondary in the package if you think you may need it....(i guess he still has it anyways....lol)


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i thought about trying it out but i like my set up now ... man i dunno about that dang belt


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Broke a brand new "cv man" Axle practically doing nothing. Blow out on the camper. Near miss on the foreman when junior let it tie in the pond badazz stood his bike up in. All in all not bad.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I managed not to break anything, but I lost my wedding band in one of the mudholes out behind the 27 hole. 22 years... Theres gold in them there holes!!! 

A reward is offered (for more than the price of the gold) if it is ever found.


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

i was chasin the rope man @ the creek and my rockerarm broke and made a hole on the headthe oil was milkybut the good news is...that i will have a 500 outty:rockn::haha:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

robisra said:


> I managed not to break anything, but I lost my wedding band in one of the mudholes out behind the 27 hole. 22 years... Theres gold in them there holes!!!
> 
> A reward is offered (for more than the price of the gold) if it is ever found.


 
Hell man...I lost a size 11 CHROME croc in one of those holes that couldn't be found for crap....even with a couple of buds swimming in the hole looking for it lol!

I drowed mine out the first day by letting it die when my 300 attempted to "jump" outta the hole and proceeded to throw me into the pit. Luckily I drained the oil, flushed with diesel, and put fresh oil in and she was good to go for round 2!

Glad to hear you got the brute goin' badazz!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

tacoma_2002 said:


> Hell man...I lost a size 11 CHROME croc in one of those holes that couldn't be found for crap....even with a couple of buds swimming in the hole looking for it lol!
> 
> I drowed mine out the first day by letting it die when my 300 attempted to "jump" outta the hole and proceeded to throw me into the pit. Luckily I drained the oil, flushed with diesel, and put fresh oil in and she was good to go for round 2!
> 
> Glad to hear you got the brute goin' badazz!


Oh yea, got her going early Sunday morning... Got to ride untill it was time to go home... Mine didn't sink, all the water wheelies with hardly no break in between got her puking oil into the airbox, it eventually went through the throttle bodies and fouled the plugs... Oil was clean though... I was worried for a while, but she's running like a champ now...


----------

